# The X-Mas Stoker Thread



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, 

A soon to be stoked user named Snowvols http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/snowvols.html is the winner. Snowvols, please respond here and let us know who the user will be and send us a PM with your shipping info. We would love to see some pics when you get a chance of this new grommie rippin' his new board.

We will do another one of these giveaways tomorrow.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Dude thats sick.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

That's a nice idea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the Idea, good work. I had never heard of you guys, but my next purchase will be from you guys.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

My niece haha she always asks me about my snowboard and what do I do with it. She will be stoked.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Your niece, that's awesome. I received your info and it will ship tomorrow. Expect 4-6 working days to the East Coast. 

Thanks for getting her started and be sure to send pics. Our sales and warehouse staff use customer pics as our screensavers to remind us of how the cool job is that we get to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

dude that's sick - way to give back....i'll def look to your shop for future purchases as well


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Here is a new one for today.

Let's get this one out to a bigger kid. Morrow Radium 159cm. Again, completely free, we will cover the shipping in the USA

It is the same as this board here (but it has some minor scratches, etc):

Morrow Radium 2009 Snowboard

The 7th user to PM will get it, and can help us light the snowboard fire for another new member of the tribe.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Multiple messages acceptable? lol


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Multiple messages acceptable? lol


 One only, por favor. We are close, but not quite there yet...


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

wiredsport, you're a great member!

great way to get others into the sport!

keep it up!

cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That does it. A user named CoffeeNirvana http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/coffeenirvana.html is going to get to hook up his 20 year old kid brother with a new stick!

Please PM your shipping info so we can ship it out tomorrow.

We will do another one tomorrow.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

very cool of wiredsports! was hoping i'd win but still... hehe.

unrelated and a bit of a longshot, but i know you guys are going to start carrying omatic soon... i was wondering if you will have any of the 2010 extr-eco wigglesticks?


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Wiredsport said:


> That does it. A user named CoffeeNirvana http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/coffeenirvana.html is going to get to hook up his 20 year old kid brother with a new stick!
> 
> Please PM your shipping info so we can ship it out tomorrow.
> 
> We will do another one tomorrow.


Boy, talk about benefiting from putting off wanting to work and checking out the site this morning!

Thank you so much Wired, I appreciate this very much and will make it a point to tell others about your website and the generosity. You now give me ammunition to persuade my wife in buying me new Flows from you guys.

My brother will be stoked come Christmas time (if I can wait that long).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sumo28 said:


> very cool of wiredsports! was hoping i'd win but still... hehe.
> 
> unrelated and a bit of a longshot, but i know you guys are going to start carrying omatic soon... i was wondering if you will have any of the 2010 extr-eco wigglesticks?


The O-matic boards are from last season (2009). 

The Models we have are Awesome (Todd Richards)
Celebrity
Sweet (Hampus Mosesson)
Extr-Emo
Super (Tara Dakides)
Boron
Benetar
Blast
Buzz


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Today's giveaway is a LTD Betty 141. This one will be perfect to stoke out some smaller female hopeful. We are having a lot of fun with this and it is great to see how many of you are pumped up on the sport, and want to help us get these ripable boards out to new peeps.

The 6th person to send a PM takes it, so try to time it out


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Great turnout today!

A user named DC5R http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/dc5r.html took this one and this is going to his main squeeze. Who knows, we may have helped him get lucky in more ways than one 

DC5R, please PM your shipping info (including email if you want to receive tracking). This will ship first thing on Monday.

HoHoHo


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn it ......I gotta start paying attention......


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

Wiredsport good on ya !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Damn it ......I gotta start paying attention......


Not to worry, we have many more to come


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Today we are going to set up another happy little micro-ripper with a new board.

This one is *115 cm Sims Evolution*. It has a lttle scuff on the edge but is otherwise perfectly new.

As always it is absolutely free. We will cover the shipping in the USA.

The 11th user to PM will get the board, and will be helping us stoke out another new rider.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Not that my luck is ever good to win anything, but I pm'ed you and think its too small for who I had in mind, sorry checked board sizing charts afterward

good luck to the others!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked!!!

We have another winner. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/w3iiipu.html was lucky #11. W3iiipu, plea send over your address so we can get your board out to you.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn, Damn....double damn.....

it's o.k. I will tell my poor niece that unfortunately some other little kid got it .....and even though she is loosing her liver and all she wants to do before she dies is snowboard .....I will just have to tell her that she is the un-luckiest girl in the planet...........


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> Damn, Damn....double damn.....
> 
> it's o.k. I will tell my poor niece that unfortunately some other little kid got it .....and even though she is loosing her liver and all she wants to do before she dies is snowboard .....I will just have to tell her that she is the un-luckiest girl in the planet...........


stop frontin', you know you wanted it for yourself, you know to use as a snowskate....:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Damn, Damn....double damn.....
> 
> it's o.k. I will tell my poor niece that unfortunately some other little kid got it .....and even though she is loosing her liver and all she wants to do before she dies is snowboard .....I will just have to tell her that she is the un-luckiest girl in the planet...........


Sounds like your ass needs to get out there and buy the "poor girl" a board. I mean damn if it were my niece, I know what Id be doing. LOL


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Your right....I wasn't even gonna give it to her! lol


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

oh snap...
my little cousins was just asking me to take her skiing this yr when she saw me scrapping wax off my board this weekend. This will be a perfect for her!

Thanks!

sry CaptTenielle =p
________
Avandia sickness


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeeeeehhaaaaw!

We are rollin' now. Season is ramping up and it is time to get another new rider hooked up. This one is getting sent right down the middle.

Lamar Intrigue 157 cm with a little deck discoloration. Minors! 

OK let'er rip......PM # 14 takes it.

Absolutely free as always. Shipping in the USA is on us. Let's stoke out another young pup, and add a future member to the brotherhood!:cheeky4:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

No winner yet?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry for the little delay there guys, I got jammed with work. A user named Soawesome http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/soawsome.html is gunna spread a little joy this X-mas. Soawesome, PM your shipping address and we will get the board sent your way first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohhhhhh yeah Daddy,

This should be a fun one! Sims Turmoil 154. Scraping on the nose topsheet. Minor and only cosmetic.

Someone is gunna go big on this one.:cheeky4:

As always, this a true freebie, no strings, we cover shipping in the USA.

PM # 8 takes it.

Cheeeeeeyyyyaaaaaaa!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Today's stoker goes to a user named hoboken http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/hoboken.html who was lucky # 8.

Please send you shippping info and we will send out the board tomoorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Here goes one more!

LTD Transition 163 with some topsheet scraping and a little tip hit.

Free, free, free, just help us get it in the hands of a new rider and we will be stoked!

The 14th user to PM gets it.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Please!

10char


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

boardthesnow73 http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/boardthesnow73.html took it today. He is going to set up a buddy of his and teach him to ride on this board. Nice. 

PM your shipping info and we will get his new board sent out tomorrow.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kick Ass! Just got back from a weekend in Ellensburg watching the Central Washington Wildcats (12-0, ranked #1 in the nation for DivII football) lay a smackdown on some Texans:cheeky4:. This is the first time I've ever won anything (although I'm not sure it counts since I am also giving it away:dunno.

I've got friend who I used to play football with that expressed some interest in learning to snowboard. He used to ski in his youth so I was hoping to convert him. He was going to rent some gear and go with me some time next month, so this worked out great.:thumbsup:.

Thanks a bunch Wiredsport. I'll make sure to pass on some good word of mouth. And maybe if I'm quick with my phone I can get you a picture of a full on yardsale.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Following this


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

^^^ Not a bad idea!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy Monday!!!

Here's a good one. I had offered this board up in another thread, but the user never responded, so here goes.

We have a Flow Merc 163 2009 that we shipped out. It somehow got pulled out of its box by UPS and they gave it a small ding on the edge of the nose. It is brand new and otherwise perfect. 

PM if you have a rider who you can get started on it. This is an excellent board.

PM #19 takes it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked! A user named DiamondCarver was lucky # 19.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/diamondcarver.html

Please PM shipping info so we can send your board out tomorrow.

Thanks for your help in getting another new rider started!

Happy Thanksgiving all!!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Subscribed.

Just purchased a Flow package as an x-mas present for my girl off Wiredsport a few minutes ago.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

cifex said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Just purchased a Flow package as an x-mas present for my girl off Wiredsport a few minutes ago.


Looks like the word got out Wired. I'm getting ready to order two sets of bindings later this week, one for myself and one for my wife. Now the question is, can I wait until Christmas to use them?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hope you guys all had an awesome holiday and are stuffed full of Turkey!

I have a good one for today. A Sims Source 154 with some scraping on the nose (topsheet). As always absolutely free. We will cover the shipping in the USA.

Got anyone who fits the bill that we can get started on this one?

Choose a # between 1 and 20 and post it here on this thread. Please check to be sure that no one else has already selected your #.

When we get to 20 entries we will open the envelope and find out who won.

Thanks as always for helping us stoke out new riders!!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

8

/ 10 characters


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

number 17 Thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

2. It's my favorite number, and here's fluff for this reply to be long enough ^.^


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll take numero 6.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

7 please i am the winner


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im gonna go with 18


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Number 15 for the win, please and thanks : )


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm thinking number 13.

Trying to get my brother a board so he can shred with me!


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

4!! Winning Answer


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

crispynz1 said:


> number 17 Thank you


#17 is back up for grabs. It will be a bit too big for my lad. Thanks.


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

10... been trolling the forums have to post now. lol


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ill go with 3


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

11! Ohlawd


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

16!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

i want 5 plz


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

19 FTW :thumbsup:


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Lucky number 14 for my girlfriend.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

ill take #1


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

i want 9 please


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

20 plz :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

how about 20


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

alright 12 then


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

17 thanks!! favorite number.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

5. You're a marketing genius, Wired. 

Shrewd business sense. That's rare. I respect that. :thumbsup:


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> 5. You're a marketing genius, Wired.
> 
> Shrewd business sense. That's rare. I respect that. :thumbsup:




i already had number 5 look on the previous page


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

all 20 of the numbers are here...


----------



## sse9011 (Oct 27, 2009)

11 perfect for my size!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

all of 20 are in who wins??????


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

they didnt say yet


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

Sorry for the delay, I was jammed today.

A user named Kanilas is going to get to stoke out a new rider.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/kanilas.html

Kanilas, please PM your shipping info and we will ship to you right away.

Thanks guys,

More to come...


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I was jammed today.
> 
> ...


Wow, pretty unbelievable! Was totally not expecting this! She's already completely stoked for this season, since I'm going to teach her, a board will absolutely blow her mind! I'll make sure that I check WiredSport for any buys I make in the future.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Lets keep the stoke train oving down the track.

Lamar Intrigue 159. Little bump on the nose topsheet.

Let's open this one up to 25 entries. When all 25 #'s are gone, we will name the winner. Please post your # selections in response to this thread.

Completely free in the USA, as always.

Yeeeeooooowwwww!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I choose the number 8.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I will take number 16!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I pick 3!!!


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

LoL I would have went 8 first, then 16. Well let's try *24* then.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

21

vhjvwgf


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I choose 12


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

11 again! .


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

17. I'll give this one to the orphanage.. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll take 22!


----------



## Burgerboy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll take #5.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

7 for my bro


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

23 it is!

/10charlimit


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

#19 for my sister's boyfriend


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

25 again wired sport rocks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

19 ftw, please? ---my bad, I totally didn't realize that 19 had already been taken..I'll change mine to 4.


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

Lucky 13, Please.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

*stoker*

I'll take 2


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

*14* please

thanks

alasdair


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

ill take 1 please


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

15 for me mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

can i get a 20


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

for the slackers that leaves 4,6,9,10,18 i expect my cut bitches


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

glad i'm in time today. I'll take 6 then thanks tschamp :laugh:


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

pythagorous said:


> glad i'm in time today. I'll take 4 then thanks tschamp :laugh:


4 is taken by atomicboarder


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks i repicked 6


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

ill pick 18 thanks


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

that leaves 9 and 10 ,still want my cut


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Woot, I pick 9 for the win.
Completely free in the USA?
How about Canada? Haha. 
This'll be for my dad.


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

10 because its a great number for my friend


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

alright spin that wheel wired.big money no whammies:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I just wanna scream: "winner, winner, chicken dinner".....


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah Lucky 13!!!

Well Dave1billion, 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/dave1billion.html

It may not be a billion, but you have a new board to give away. Thanks for helping us stoke out a new rider.

PM your shipping info and we will send it your way tomorrow.

Back with more soon...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Capt The winner winner chicken dinner is my txt message ring. Brings a smile to my face everytime.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

:laugh:


snowvols said:


> Capt The winner winner chicken dinner is my txt message ring. Brings a smile to my face everytime.


:laugh:


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Wiredsport.

I'm going to hook my nephew up in hopes that he'll pull his grades up enough to be allowed to go on a snowboarding trip this year.

And I'll tell his dad to match the board with some bindings from Wiredsport | Snowboards, Wakeboards, Boots, Bindings, Bags, Helmets (although he may not listen to me).


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

im having withdrawls already.im stoke sick.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Just received my two sets of bindings from Wiredsport this morning and couldn't be happier. Wired gave me a great deal on both and I received them within just a few days of placing the order (sure it helps living next to Portland). Highly recommend to others. Thanks again Wired!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> im having withdrawls already.im stoke sick.


OK, OK,

Here is a big FIX.

Stoke yourselves with this one!!! 

Technine 157 2009 Black with Technine Montoya Pro 2009 Black bindings Size M/L

Oh, and let's make this one brand spankin' new - no blems! Abosolutely free and shipped in the USA at no charge.

Technine Split T 2009 Snowboard









Technine Montoya MFM 2009 Snowboard Bindings









Alright, this will stay open for two days. Post a unique # here. When we close it, we will gather all of the selected #'s and put 'em in a bowl, and choose one up, Bingo style 

Let 'er rip!!!


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

42! Thanks again!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I choose number 8


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

88
10charlimit


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I choose 24. Thanks Wired, your company is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

71807,my sons b-day.come on Colin give me some good juju
oh yeah,wired you kick ass by the way.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

007

Spunk.... MunkySpunk.... Munky Danger Spunk.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, very generous! I will have 

# 69


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

11, third time's the charm?:dunno:


----------



## malte (Oct 18, 2009)

# 78

I need this


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

2010 hoping for a better year 2009 was bad.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

#23 for me please


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> 11, third time's the charm?:dunno:


i must say, ive never found the third time to be the charm. sorry, just sayin. good luck though.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

#68

I'll owe you one.


----------



## letsshredwawa (Dec 9, 2008)

85

im drunk.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

2976 is meeeeeee
________
Wellbutrin Lawsuits


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

33091 for my bro its the date of his birth lol


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

4499


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

444... T-nine!!!!


----------



## jayrm250 (Nov 7, 2009)

628 for june 28th my daughters birthday


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

420.................!!!


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ill go with 3


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I will have to select 108.91


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

1024 ...smashed the keypad and this is what i got.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

*#1* please

alasdair


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

727
hopefully will make a decent pow board for my size


----------



## eurobora (Jul 27, 2009)

123 for me plzz~ thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

18 for me thxs


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

im gonna take 1515


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm going with 100.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

111875 this is it, i can feel it:laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Lots of new members.... :laugh:


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

424 baby

10char


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey everyone im new to the sport and would like to vote my number but I would like to know if the board would be a good match for my physique. I am 5'6 160lbs and i take size 7-7.5 shoes. My number would be 2210.

Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

2411 will be my number


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Chemical said:


> Hey everyone im new to the sport and would like to vote my number but I would like to know if the board would be a good match for my physique. I am 5'6 160lbs and i take size 7-7.5 shoes. My number would be 2210.
> 
> Thanks for your generosity.


Depends on the board and I am not familiar with that one but a 155-157 would generally be a good fit for you.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

3.14

......


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Hm... 14352 is my number. WOOT!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

1988, year I was born yo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll take 72606.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Woo. . . Let's give er.
12583


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> OK, OK,
> 
> Here is a big FIX.
> 
> ...



my number.... 333

hope this run is still open!


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

2285 you guys are awesome!


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

*2828* 

woooooo


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

0808 

/10char


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

this reminds me of bidding on the price is right....kinda.

maybe that's what you should do if you have anything else to give away! haha. have people bid on what they think is the dealer cost of the items. although it wouldn't take much to find that out & some probably already know anyway. fun idea tho. and yes, you guys rock for sending out such positive energy in the form of free goods!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

#9 please. im a member on a lot of forums and i have never seen one single vendor give away any single item for free. im amazes by the amount of free stuff you give out. thumbsup.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

31480 my birthday

I wonder how many of those new first post members have the same IP address lol


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Slinky said:


> 31480 my birthday
> 
> I wonder how many of those new first post members have the same IP address lol


QFT. 

Wired, you may want to ask a nice mod to weed out all the folks who have blatantly made a new account just to get an extra entry. It's in everyone's best interest as you've obviously brought this board as much business as you've brought yourself.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

111081 - My Bday

You should ignore those first posts lol.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

07261988
let's do this.


----------



## Burgerboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Might as well go with 12252009 since it will be an Christmas present.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

My number is 7787, thanks a lot for doing this... you the man


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

062588 my birthday thxs


----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

486270 random number


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

4212007....x-ing my fingers!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

29! 

and here is a bunch of random text to make my post over 10 characters long because those are the rulez!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

96 for me = )


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Numero 14 fer moi


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

699669 yay!!


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

1111 becasue its a really lucky number:cheeky4:


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Count me in with 91367.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

100890

you are awesome


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

5318008

They've never let me down before...


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

41230

Will be going to a well deserving friend for their first set-up


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

3269501244

my bday and student id mixed together =)


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

just thought i would add a funny story. a couple years ago, a person in my town stopped playing the numbers 1234 in the lottery. she played them each week for like 30 years and the next week, those turned out to be the numbers. it was on tv and everything... no joke.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

#2010 hope this is a good number:thumbsup:Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

324320 thanks I bought my board from you guys last year


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> #2010 hope this is a good number:thumbsup:Thanks


Pretty sure someone already has this one.


----------



## dlt1cy (Aug 12, 2009)

Put me down for 9009.

(first post... but i've been lurking since Aug)


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

Please Pick my lucky number 777!!!

Thanks!


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

21190


My bday


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

299792458

thanks!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

ill take 20, thank you

20


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

hmmmmm, how about......... 7802198


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I might as well throw my hat in this...

1628


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK,

That is getting to be a lot of entries and we have our work cut out for us. We will leave this open for a couple more hours and then we will post the finish for submissions.

At that point we get to write out all the numbers and do the raffle. 

Nice number choices, BTW!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You should type the numbers, print, and cut. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

168

c'mon big money!

thanks wiredsport!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> Pretty sure someone already has this one.


Damn ok how about 1020:thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

9090


10 char


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

987654321

might aswell throw if out there....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

92806448

babies bdays


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the participation yall.

That's it! Now its off to find out who won. 

This may take a while, we are swamped today.

Yeeeeeeaaawwwww!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, I know, I know, that took a while.

Anyhow, It's up. User cubllsu8338 took it with his well chosen 41230.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/cubllsu8338.html

Stoked for you bro!

Email your shipping info to [email protected] and I will get this gear right out to you.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

noooooooooooooo! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :laugh:
so whats next, guys??


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> 41230
> 
> Will be going to a well deserving friend for their first set-up


oh so he did get it. i was hoping that he would win because of the holidays and him giving it to someone else and generosity and stuff. cool.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome. He is going to be super stoked to have a board and bindings. This is huge as I have been trying to get him to board for awhile now and money was always an issue. 

Thanks WiredSport! Awful generous of you guys to do this and will definitely get me looking your way when ready to purchase some gear

Have to thank the girlfriend as it was a combo of her numbers. 4 - her favorite number and the 1230 is the month and day of her birthday.

Now to get some snow so I can get my friend on the hill on his new stick!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Awesome. He is going to be super stoked to have a board and bindings. This is huge as I have been trying to get him to board for awhile now and money was always an issue.
> 
> Thanks WiredSport! Awful generous of you guys to do this and will definitely get me looking your way when ready to purchase some gear
> 
> ...


congrats on your win and thank you very much for your generosity in giving it to a well deserving friend and thanks wired sport for such a cool raffle. this thread is loaded with win!


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats to your friend on the T9 setup! Based on my experiences with them, T9 has the best customer support out of any company I've dealt with. I rode the 08 MFM pros and they are solid - sturdy and real cushy.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Great set-up for a great generous friend. Remind me to shake your hand if I ever meet you bro.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> noooooooooooooo! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :laugh:
> so whats next, guys??


Hahhhh! You think you're bummed, what about the ladies? Let's hook a sister up!

Brand new, 2009 O-matic Benatar 147. This one is perfect with no blems or scratches, just a straight out STOKER!

O-matic Benatar 2009 Snowboard









I am gunna let this one run through until Monday to give the weekend crowd a chance to get in on the fun.

Same style as the last time:

Post a unique # here. When we close it, we will gather all of the selected #'s and put 'em in a bowl, and choose one up, Bingo style 

...and they're off...


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

9588

10characters!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

011182

the womans birth day, maybe i can get her into snowboarding this way...or it will make a nice present for my sis for christmas...i'm sure she'd love to replace her old K2 Zeplyn


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

111081

Same number as before. Second time is the charm?


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

0808 like last time, woot!


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

#0 for my sister


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

42109.....


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

007

Shaken, not stirred.

Wife would appreciate this under the Xmas tree... Maybe the meek chinese coworker who wants her own board after renting all last year. :laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Numero 8 for my feminine side.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

07618 ......


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

424, for my girly


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

4499


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

50279.... my girls birthday!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow another give away already? throw my number in the mix please.

#9


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

69 =) can't go wrong with free stuff


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

question...was this for people to get started or is this for everyone even if they got a board already cuz it sure seems like people are taking advantage of this for them selves


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

my wife needs one.. 111781 rock on.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

the lady's birthday 021189


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

062588 thanks


----------



## jayrm250 (Nov 7, 2009)

41383 girlfriends bday since the board would be for her


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

ill go with 3.

Ill try to get one of my firends into the sport


----------



## Burgerboy (Nov 23, 2009)

this will be for my wife so her birthday for luck 05131973. 

She hit a tree skiing with me (on our second date) and hasn't been back on ski's since. Hopefully this helps her get back on the slopes with me.


----------



## malte (Oct 18, 2009)

# 1303

This would be a perfect gift for my sister. She is broke, but has bought a ticket from Denmark to Whistler to come visit me here - without gear. This way we could go shred together.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

burtontwinner said:


> question...was this for people to get started or is this for everyone even if they got a board already cuz it sure seems like people are taking advantage of this for them selves


Based on the responses that I have seen, it appears avid snowboarders are using this as a great way to get others involved (spouse, siblings, friends, etc.) for free. Personally, I was fortunate enough to get a free board a few weeks ago for my brother who wants to get in the sport but has very little $$ to buy gear. One hell of a thing Wiredsports is doing so get in the Christmas spirit my friend!


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

coffeenirvana said:


> Based on the responses that I have seen, it appears avid snowboarders are using this as a great way to get others involved (spouse, siblings, friends, etc.) for free. Personally, I was fortunate enough to get a free board a few weeks ago for my brother who wants to get in the sport but has very little $$ to buy gear. One hell of a thing Wiredsports is doing so get in the Christmas spirit my friend!


ik most are but someone said who doesnt like free stuff and that doesnt sound like hes giving it away


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have a friend whos a girl that i wants me to teach her how to board. this would also go to a good home =)
1929954


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

2411 again. Moms birthday


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

burtontwinner said:


> ik most are but someone said who doesnt like free stuff and that doesnt sound like hes giving it away


Are you the hall monitor? He's not going to anyone's house to check either way. He's doing this to get people psyched about wiredsport and it's working.

It's a giveaway.... get stoked!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

032089 her bday


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

cifex said:


> Are you the hall monitor? He's not going to anyone's house to check either way. He's doing this to get people psyched about wiredsport and it's working.
> 
> It's a giveaway.... get stoked!


yep i am the hall monitor...lol and i have been psyched out bout this


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

hotttt omatic benatar. so many that could use this but *2828* for my SISTER.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

46 
ten characters


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

100485
Got two cousins that we are taking to the slopes this season. I got a spare board for one and maybe I can get this one for the other so we arent stuck with getting rentals every time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

43091, my little cousin would definitely love that board.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

92785 - girlfriend


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

burtontwinner said:


> ik most are but someone said who doesnt like free stuff and that doesnt sound like hes giving it away


hahaha that was me! but what will i do with a girls board? cors i'll give it away, but it's still nice to win free stuff =P

on a side note, got the bindings wiredsport!! thanks!! going to tremblant rite before xmas so i'll post up a review of them after.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

ill try 22478 thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

for the wife 111875. hope the hall monitor trusts me.:cheeky4:


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

2020 my wife really needs this so i can go more often,fingers crossed.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

oxi said:


> hahaha that was me! but what will i do with a girls board? cors i'll give it away, but it's still nice to win free stuff =P
> 
> on a side note, got the bindings wiredsport!! thanks!! going to tremblant rite before xmas so i'll post up a review of them after.


my bad i just think to hard sometimes about others


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

210685 - my boo


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

110306 is going to win


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

117821 for a good friend (and poor college student ) wanting to get into boarding!


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

for the girl friend who wants to try boarding

#23


----------



## cjsoccer223 (Oct 15, 2008)

9224

Really want to get my younger sis into snowboarding


----------



## Snowboarder104 (Nov 30, 2009)

192212 birtday's of family members. I can give this to a not so wealthy friend in need of a new board after shredding for 3 seasons (too small).
Edit: Good luck everyone!


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

2976!

this will save me some time hunting down a board for a friend who fell in love with snowboarding after i took her out last time.
________
Live sex


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

092806040408

My two daughters bdays. 

For a girl in the youth group at church. She baby sits the girls when we need a date night. This would be a great christmas gift.


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

81789, for a friend who started out last year.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

0725
Gota lady friend that wants to start snowboarding.

Just wanna say that it's really cool that you guys are giving stuff away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

hey 90887488 for me thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

i will try 1964


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

26986

If a new board doesn't get em on the hill, nothing will


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

how about the circumference divided by the diameter or something like that: 3.1415926


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

10191514...thx


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

449. this ones for my aunt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

92491
Board would go for a friend of mine thats really needs a new board this year  I'd like to get this for her as a surprise christmas present


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

777123 for my cousin, woot!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK Y'all,

Get 'em in. I am going to close her down in a few hours.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

101875:thumbsup:


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

777 please  If i get my girl this i wont have to ride around her schedule lol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

dchd1130 said:


> For a girl in the youth group at church. She baby sits the girls when we need a date night. This would be a great christmas gift.


You dog, you! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Wired - To make this a little easier on yourself you may want to just print out the applicable pages and cut them into the separate posts (without signature to avoid 'giant signature bias' ) and crumple em up.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

1242!
c'mon big money!


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

201187
.........


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

0987654321

big money! big money!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, that does it.

boarder3 is gunna help us turn a perfectly normal human being into a depraved boarder this X-mas!

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/boarder3.html

email your shipping info to [email protected] and we will get this shipped out first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

congrats! good on ya wiredsport


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

this is getting fun. i keep clicking on this thread to reread everything, haha.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks alot wired sports. im either going to hook up my sister or see if I can get a friend into the sport. Will definetly look into wired sports for my next purchase. thanks again.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratz Boarder


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Ready to go again?

Here is a classic stoker. Let's give away an O-matic Celebrity 152 2009 (it has a small whack on the nose - otherwise brand new).

Same format as before, choose a unique # and post it here. 

O-matic Celebrity by Louie Vito 2009 Snowboard










We will leave this open until Friday. 

Let's stoke out another new rider!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

again....42107


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

8 duodecillion ......


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm i got a cousin who i bet would really like a board upgrade....started out last year but he's growing like a bad weed! 

031480


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Will try this again #69


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

0



gfnbkfadain


----------



## Kublakan (Nov 9, 2009)

12205 - going to give it to my roommate, man has had a rough semester at school is saying the least of his problems.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

4!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

lets change it up this time.

1991


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

1988 woot woot!
because it is the coolest numbah evah.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

007

Here's my obligatory statement about how this is going to someone in need.

Maybe you should just write the screen names down and draw them rather than cross referencing a set of numbers twice? :laugh:


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

777 please I wanna get my dad a new board


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

10191514...big money!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

062588 for me thxs


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

200512 

This is the perfect size for my nephew who we are taking boarding with us for the first time this year.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

9.. the temp where i am atm


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

11065
the date and price of my first school trip to okemo


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

424, perfect size for my little brother


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

182

Possibly for my brother.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

0808 third times the charm!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> 007
> Maybe you should just write the screen names down and draw them rather than cross referencing a set of numbers twice? :laugh:


Two reasons we can't do that:

1. It would make perfect sense, and we can't support that :cheeky4:

2. We would miss out on getting to read user's reasons for selecting their High-Sterical numbers they are picking. No, this way is a lot more fun.


----------



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

2112! Stokennn!


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

020979 .. its my bday and i'm feeling lucky  good luck everyone!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

113 please.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohhh SICK thread!

My girlfriend is desperate to join me on the hills... BUT she can't afford her own gear (starting from scratch), and I can't afford to buy her whole set up for her (cuz I'd be paying for her to board, though )... so she'd LOVE this for X-mas!

5281986


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd give this one to my brother bday 31181

edit: reason he deserves it. He served in the army and is now a vetern with honorable medical discharge. He almost died serving our country for our freedom so we can ride.

He outta shape sinces he's been back and needs a sport has never rode but if he got this for xmas im sure we gonna get him hooked.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

0246810

I going to sell the board on Ebay and use the money to buy cocaine and a prostitute


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Dano said:


> 0246810
> 
> I going to sell the board on Ebay and use the money to buy cocaine and a prostitute



roflmfao, nice 1. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

I will have to go with √∞ (the square root of infinity)


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll go with 1771 for my little broseph


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

6754675, keeping my fingers crossed...my brother needs a new board, this would be an awesome Christmas present


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

2210

This is going to be a lot of numbers to go through hehe.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

032487 maybe


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

2411 I want to ride it when theres more dirt than snow and jib the hell out of it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

#23

I dunno what I would do with it, either way it will get used


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

22715614 is my number.

Trying to get my brother a board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

69999 i really want to hook up my friend


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

289312

long time lurker on this forum, first time poster, and just a huge snowboard noob that could use a board.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

07261988 
Big Money.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

15 
thanks wired


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

0725

Chyeah


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's posting for my bro - 16148.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

9876543210

big money!, big money!


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

200926814. Hoping for a new board, might be it .


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

As far as I can tell, this is for the O-Matic. At 152, I might have to keep it for myself. My detuned noodle isn't going to cut it for the type of riding i'm doing this year.

912 FTMFW


----------



## Snowboarder104 (Nov 30, 2009)

192212

Would make a great x-mas gift for my friend. Since I met him in gr.7 it was only a few days after his parents got split up, he has a job but rarely gets any hours and it is used to help his mom with groceries. He doesn't have much and a snowboard would be great so he can finally come ride will all of us. He plays a lot of sports and is good in P.e but he can't afford a lot of the sports fee's and equipment, already have a free pass for his first ride!


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

100485

I want this board for my friend who lived in Afganistan but lost his leg due to a roadside bombing and now wears a prosthetic limb and all he wanted to do is live in a free land and go snowboarding. 
Ok that was a total lie.

But I do know some people who could use a board, so I dont have to wait for them at rental lines anymore.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

again #9...


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

come on... 21


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

1000000001

152 is the perfect size for me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

55509

i'd give this to my friend's boyfriend.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

ill go with 3


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

For my younger brother being a new face on the slopes,

05051231.
Yeah!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

1203

My gf's bday


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

89



cmon lady luck =)


----------



## sse9011 (Oct 27, 2009)

152 since it is the size and it's my exact size too! WOW I cant believe it i think im being lucky!!


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

72. wooohooooo


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

120809

today's date cos today was a gooooooood day


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

18192117 lets see if i win this time lol


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

i will go with number 27426 because thats my name


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

*409* - maybe my cousin will have a gift from me this year


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

heard that if you count to 9288272928 you'll die before you get there, that's why i choose this number


----------



## wilsowe (Dec 9, 2009)

040786

girlfriend's bday.

I'm going for my first ride tomorrow and I already know I'll be hooked. This would be a great way to get her hooked as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

4 15 13 9 14 9 17 21 5

Spells out my name of course 

Cant tell you what my name is though, that would make this way too easy ^^


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

111081

I'll toss this one at my girlfriend's nephew


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

60392, because Jesus rode a t-rex and you will never be as rad as him.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

1520, some numbers.


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

1432................i love free things id give this to my dad


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

511928 woo free stuff!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

22478
i really need some good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

7797 for my son.his board is older than him.wish i could get him something nice.come on baby.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

This one is wrapping up in a few hours. If you still want in, now is the time!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Again, for my brother...16248.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

for my brother as well. can't afford a board of his own, so he rides a plank that weighs more than he does.

1805677


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

14791

For my little cousin whos never seen snow before.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeahhhhh! eschen515, today is your day!!! 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/eschen515.html

I hope you have just the right person to give this stick to.

Please email your shipping info to [email protected] and I will get your board shipped out tomorrow.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

im about to cry! :laugh:
congrats, e!


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratz eschen515.


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Yeahhhhh! eschen515, today is your day!!!
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/eschen515.html
> 
> ...


 thanks so much wiredsport! i have never won anything b4..im totaly going to hook up my friend for xmas it would be awesome if he got to come along with us!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Just when you thought it was over...

Hard to believe that X-mas is almost upon us. No worries, though. We still have time to get off one last X-mas Stoker. This has been a lot of fun so let's go for a big finish.

The selected # will get to pick:

Any O-matic board (model and size) from those available at Wiredsport | Snowboard, Snowboarding, All Mountain, Freeride, Freestyle

and

Any Technine binding from those available at Wiredsport | Snowboard Bindings, Snowboarding, All Mountain, Freeride, Freestyle

(note: some sizes are in low inventory and may not be available when this ends).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Same format as before, choose a unique # and post it here. 

We will leave this open until Friday. 

I wanted to thank you guys for helping us in spreading the love, and wanted to send a special thanks to Snowboarding Forum for the great site and for helping us to get more new riders into the sport.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

007 

I prefer the Xth person to PM me method, they went faster. :laugh:

I'm giving this board to a starving child in Africa who wants to start boarding but can't afford his own setup.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

#2

Save me some last minute shopping.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

730

I'm going to have to give this one to myself


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Going to go with 11083 (girlfriends birthday)


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

182

I'm gonna strap a blow up doll to it and set fire to it all before pushing it down the hill. I'll make sure it goes up on youtube.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

7777

Because that is the number of days I've been alive. Four 7's, can't get much luckier than that right?

Unless you add a few more sevens I guess...


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Lucky third time - 69 please. Thank you.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

i'll try the womans birthday on this one
011182


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

1029384756


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

987654321 Big money! Big Money!

Cause the only way id rock a board with magnetraction... Is if it was free!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

410 

either to my son or to meeee!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

449 ftw!!!!


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

052934 - my grandmothers birthday this time!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

333


10 ChARACTERS


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

4212007.....x-ing fingers


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

#42

<crossingfingers>


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

#9

10 char/


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

05242007 roll'em baby! Thanks wired!


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

10191514...lets go!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*1982*

#1982

It is arguably the most important year in the progression of this sport. In 1982, Suicide 6 in Vermont was the first hill to open up to snowboarding. No longer shunned and forced to "snurf" in parks and on snow covered golfcourses, snowboarders now had a place they were welcome to shred. 27 years later look how far we've come.

P.S. Epic Respect to Wired Sport for what you've done here. Despite this economy, you took numerous hits on product to give an amazing gift to the snowboard community. Thank you.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

8 and stuff


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

1234567890!!

I need a new snowboard DESPERATELY. Mine got stolen at my local resort!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll try 2575


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

JP89 said:


> 1234567890!!
> 
> I need a new snowboard DESPERATELY. Mine got stolen at my local resort!


whaaaa? serious FAIL! sorry dude


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

167.34 please


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

come on lucky number 0625889


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

lets do 03204 that will hopefully do


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

040889

My GF's bday..


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

32695

i have almost outgrown my crail :laugh:
(its my bday)


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

0202

this just keeps on getting better!


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

110193 my birthday (insert sad story here)


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

06091991

I'd love to get my girlfriend a setup!


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

0725

Lets Do This.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

9328 

this would be nice


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

#23 Ftw!!!!!!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

how "a-boot" 79218982.3


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

*1993*, this will be going to my brother so he can finally ride with me.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

260986

For the brother in law, get him the hell off skis


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

1211994 

for my friend who needs a board but can't afford one


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

that is an awesome idea


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I wanted to give a shout out to Randy and Wired Sports for their incredible generosity in helping grow this sport through these giveaways!! :thumbsup:

Randy, I just wanted to let you know that the board I won a little while back (LTD 141 Betty) was donated to a local charity which helps less fortunate families by providing them with a Christmas gift for their children. My GF volunteers at the charity and when she read the letter from the family in need, she just had to donate the board. Anyhow, I don't know what the board is worth, but if you PM me your estimated value, the charity will issue you a tax receipt. If you don't need the receipt, that's fine as well. I just wanted you to know that the generosity of Wire Sports has just made a young girl's Christmas. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

1001512... lol  

this is going for my bro, sis, or myself  i plan to get into snowboarding this year...


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i can honestly say that i look forward to coming home to see whats up for grabs on here.thanks wiredsport this was awesome.
now down to business,i'll take my lucky number 15 for the win. peace.


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

10041985

lets try this again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

tschamp20 said:


> i can honestly say that i look forward to coming home to see whats up for grabs on here.thanks wiredsport this was awesome.
> now down to business,i'll take my lucky number 15 for the win. peace.


i couldnt agree more except that ill take #14


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

89 

again... but i still have faith in my number haha =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

1203

Yea!!


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

920531 for the win! this'll be a sick christmas present. Wiredsport, you guys are amazing with all these giveaways.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

^QFT

10char


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

here's my number!

good luck to meee!

08071981


----------



## krazykozmetics (Dec 8, 2009)

03251987- gf's bday sure hope she wins it.. thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

32.5 (32 and a half)
todd richards dont let me down!


----------



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

2112 again, friend lost his job, trying to get him back up this season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

05211994

my friend is in need of a board. his got stolen


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

34567 for my friend who can't afford a board right now


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

737 

happy holidays everyone


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahhh awesome! happy holidays everyone. I will pick *502.09*. That number is in bold on my screen because it's the amount of credits (don't know what these are) I have and it's begging me to pick it.

I'd be getting a board for my older sister! I brought her out with me once last year to teach her and she's going to come out a lot more I hope. Even decided to come with us to Utah this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

07191990

I want to get the girlfriend into snowboarding, she hasnt even seen the snow >.<


----------



## malte (Oct 18, 2009)

#12345

10char


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

424 
this has been an amazing pre christmas bash, all in one thread


----------



## Burgerboy (Nov 23, 2009)

19760513 - For the wife!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

786786 for either my wife's cousin... or one for her. Have not decided.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

92785 for my GF! I'd love to stoke her = )


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll give it another shot, thanks for hosting the contest.

My number is 7787.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

*7373*

7379

because I am currently borrowing a friend's board.


----------



## Snowboarder104 (Nov 30, 2009)

1922
Tired of posting why, but it will be put to good use for a friend.


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

410 , I went to a Christmas Party this weekend, we played the "Guess the amount of MnM's in the jar" game.
I went with 410, it was dead on, one of my finer Rain-man moments! I won a dinky flashlight/screwdriver. :laugh:

If I win I will gift this setup to a family member/friend to go boarding with me in early Jan.


----------



## krazykozmetics (Dec 8, 2009)

5,100,000 (5.1 million is the number of snowboarders in the 2008-2009 season) 
Thanks for the chance to win. If I win it will go to my brother who like to ride but cant afford his own board right now. Thanks again for the opp at a great xmas. Congrats to whom ever is chosen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

hey 211888 thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

DC5R said:


> I wanted to give a shout out to Randy and Wired Sports for their incredible generosity in helping grow this sport through these giveaways!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Randy, I just wanted to let you know that the board I won a little while back (LTD 141 Betty) was donated to a local charity which helps less fortunate families by providing them with a Christmas gift for their children. My GF volunteers at the charity and when she read the letter from the family in need, she just had to donate the board. Anyhow, I don't know what the board is worth, but if you PM me your estimated value, the charity will issue you a tax receipt. If you don't need the receipt, that's fine as well. I just wanted you to know that the generosity of Wire Sports has just made a young girl's Christmas. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Very stoked to hear that this one found a good home. 

Thanks for your part in getting that board into the right hands!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Not to be a mood killer... just curiosity. Donating the board was really awesome. I just wonder how the family will be able to afford lift tickets and other gear to complete that snowboard setup.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Leo said:


> Not to be a mood killer... just curiosity. Donating the board was really awesome. I just wonder how the family will be able to afford lift tickets and other gear to complete that snowboard setup.


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

what else ya givin away


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> Not to be a mood killer... just curiosity. Donating the board was really awesome. I just wonder how the family will be able to afford lift tickets and other gear to complete that snowboard setup.


well if there's a child out there wanting to ride she should have a chance! and DC5R and wired have gotten them closer to that. Where there is a will there is a way. With a board, now she can go find some cheap boots/bindings or get some used or borrow a pair (there are people willing to give old stuff away for free, there are entire sub-forums devoted to this on other sites). Also if they really are really strapped for $, mountains sometimes have free ride days/rider appreciation days. Also reputable sellers on ebay that sell discount tickets, and also some mountains let you ride free your bday or any day in your bday month. Also there are cool programs out there, one i have specifically in mind is STOKED, which is for children in need or at risk. Or you can hike!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

pythagorous said:


> well if there's a child out there wanting to ride she should have a chance! and DC5R and wired have gotten them closer to that. Where there is a will there is a way. With a board, now she can go find some cheap boots/bindings or get some used or borrow a pair (there are people willing to give old stuff away for free, there are entire sub-forums devoted to this on other sites). Also if they really are really strapped for $, mountains sometimes have free ride days/rider appreciation days. Also reputable sellers on ebay that sell discount tickets, and also some mountains let you ride free your bday or any day in your bday month. Also there are cool programs out there, one i have specifically in mind is STOKED, which is for children in need or at risk. Or you can hike!


I hope this info was given to the family as well them :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> Not to be a mood killer... just curiosity. Donating the board was really awesome. I just wonder how the family will be able to afford lift tickets and other gear to complete that snowboard setup.


We hear of a lot of groups that try an help kids to get up and ride who may not otherwise get to. Near our original shop there was a "snow bus" that was organized and driven by one of the coolest guys ever. He drove for free, raised money for tickets and made sure kids who didn't have the funds got a bag lunch. Unreal generosity.

Guys like that make cool things happen for people.

...now back to the currently running O-matic / Technine Give-away stoker!!!!!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Okay here goes attempt #2... gf asked yesterday if I could return all the gifts I'd already got her, and get her a board and bindings setup...lmao, well if this goes through she gets it all!...lol

I'll go with: 9374001


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

whats the newest contest? still the 1-20 thing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

no you have to pick a number then theirs a drawing of all the numbers

I pick 983309 thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

8675309 duh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm new but I will give it a try! 12091991


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Still a few hours left in this final stoker, so get in those last entries while the gettin's good.

Thanks!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't remember if I entered this one, but 730 just in case. Yes, I'm too lazy to search lol.

BTW, that charity you mentioned rocks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

90428

10char


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

75434

..................


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Alright - 1


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Ill take 92491


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

*drumroll*
"and the winner is...."


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

65464, looking forward to tonight now. NOVA gonna get pounded by a snow storm coming in


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

forget if i entered, 90210


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey weired sports i got the board i won in the mail today it looks great. my good friend is going to be stoked


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Well yall,

It has finally come to an end.

twin89 takes home the final stoker and gets the honors of setting up a new rider with their own tasty board and bindings.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/twin89.html

Twin89, please email your shipping info to [email protected] and we will send out your gear on Monday morning.

To all of you who followed this thang, we have been pumped by your particpation and by the very cool notes.

Thanks to all of you guys and have the best season ever!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

WOOOT!!! this is amazing !!! this cuts down on my christmas shopping for the season, hehe my brother will love the set-up Thanks a million Wired!


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratz Twin.

Tanks Wired for setting this whole thing up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Wired for an awesome event. I hope your company takes off and does well. :thumbsup:


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

I really can't thank your enough Wired, I will definetly look to your site for my next snowboarding purchase!


----------

